# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  winetricks?

## Izek

How do I install it--winetricks--on Ubuntu 7.10? Also, "Getting the latest Wine" doesn't help in getting 0.9.55, even though it's been more than two days. Sure, I've tried that installer Ferrat used, but I'd rather have the official thing, because it has menu items under applications.

----------


## Blue Sassley

0.9.55 has not hit the repository yet, give it more time and you'll be able to get it if you have followed the directions listed here:

http://winehq.org/site/download-deb

Blue

----------


## Izek

> 0.9.55 has not hit the repository yet, give it more time and you'll be able to get it if you have followed the directions listed here:
> 
> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
> 
> Blue


I'll have to do an update though, since I've installed 9.54

----------


## Izek

And how do I install winetricks? I asked that, but I didn't get a reply, so I'm bumping this. I asked over at LQ as well, also no answer!

----------


## happyhamster

Link on this page:
http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks

cd /where/you/downloaded/the/script
chmod +x winetricks
./winetricks

----------


## Izek

> Link on this page:
> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
> 
> cd /where/you/downloaded/the/script
> chmod +x winetricks
> ./winetricks


So, I download this and chmod it to +x and then go to a folder that doesn't exist? That doesn't make sense. Oh wait, I forgot linux can execute things without an extension on them (I keep forgetting DOS can as well.)

----------


## cooldudevamsee

This guide should pretty much explain How to install winetricks on ubuntu.

----------

